

T-Mobile G1 coming to Walmart at a slashed price? - qhoxie
http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2008/10/27/t-mobile-g1-coming-to-walmart-at-a-slashed-price/

======
jacobscott
Saving $30 is cool, but remember the majority cost of this phone (and other
smartphones) is in the contract.

